# Dog up for rehoming



## marty28 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Hi,

I am looking to see if anyone is interested in adopting a dog. Unfortunately, i am unable to care for him due to a change in circumstances.

My dog is called Toby, he is 12 years old, a black labrador cross. He is friendly, obedient, and good with livestock, except cats.

If anyone is interested please let me know. It is a very difficult and sad time, but i feel it is in his best interests.

Many thanks
Laura*


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

It's rather sad that you feel you have to rehome a 12 yr old dog.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it a trend to rehome old dogs?


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

People giving up dogs or any pet in general is always a touchy subject as it invariably leads to them spending time in shelters or in the worst case scenario being pts. UK rescue centres are fit to burst with unwanted pets and the majority of them face an uncertain, if any, future.

In reality however, there are times when it is in the best interest of the animal and with this being a pet lovers forum, I think you would get a more sympathetic response if you were to explain more fully the circumstances behind this difficult decision. I know many members on here have taken on unwanted dogs rather than see them go into a kennels, so there is always hope.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Is it a trend to rehome old dogs?


Seems to be doesn't it


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Seems to be doesn't it


Yeh it does and its a shame. Looking at various rescue websites it seems that there are more elderly dogs in shelters than young aggressive ones. Seems to me the problem isnt youngs chavs that cant control their dogs but "dog lovers" who think an elderly dog is a problem to them and apparently have "circumstances" that mean they cant look after them anymore.

I think the problem would be eased in shelters if these "dog lovers" didnt bother getting dogs in the first place. 

I remember once upon a time a tv ad " a dog is for life and not just for christmas". Seems to me people are forgetting that these days.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I understand that times are difficult and you say your circumstances have changed- take a step back and take some time to re-ealuate, is it that you cannot afford his basic care- or that things hae got very stressful?

I urge you to please reconsider if you can keep the old boy. 12 is pretty old for a Lab, he won't be around for too much longer, and the stress and strain of moving him around will do him no good.

rescue centres are very hard up at the moment, as I'm sure you've found out, but please try again if you really cannot keep him.

Please understand that though people in rescue will do their best for the boy- he is unlikely to be rehomed easily and could easily spend the resst of his life in a kennel.

Even though rescue centres are so full, it may still be worth asking if they can help you to find a home, and keep him in yours until/ if they manage to find one. Or they can help by doing a homecheck for you?

I hope you find a happy medium, one that suits you and your old boy xx


----------



## marty28 (Aug 19, 2011)

It maybe that i was not clear enough in my description, but i am looking to re-home my dog to a loving home. I am in no means abandoning him at a centre. I am well aware that my dog is old and it is imperative that he goes to a good home to live out the final years of his life.

A dog is for life, that is exactly right but sometimes regrettable circumstances arise and people are forced to re-think the dog's welfare.

My dog is loved unconditionally, he will be sorely missed, it is not a decision that we have taken lightly. Fortunately for us, he is easily adaptable to new situations, as long as he is fed, watered and walked he is happy, as are most dogs. 

Once again, he is not being left to live his final days in a shelter/kennel or anything like that. He will remain with us until a suitable, loving, healthy environment is found. We want to ensure he is well looked after and fully loved.

Hence my original post on here, i was hoping to have some interest in having my dog, not being judged and criticised on here.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe it would help if you briefly outlined the reasons you can't keep him.

Im trying to look at this objectively, especially as i have a fit, healthy dog of the same age. Truly justifiable reasons to rehome are few and far between imo, and there are often ways around situations that will enable the dog to stay in its home.

However, i think you may have to look at this realistically. There is a rescue crisis in this country, with dogs being rehomed left right and centre. Whilst you may not be placing your dog in a centre, he is still a victim of this problem, and it will affect his chances. Not many people want to take on older dogs, and 12 is old. His time left may be limited, the chances of higher vets bills a greater possibility.

It may be that euthanasia will be your only option if there is no way in which you can keep him.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Like I said in my original post, rehoming any dog for any reason is always an emotive subject and so I think it is naive of you to come on here with no real explanation of your motives and expect not to be judged or criticised.

Of course you want your dog to go to a loving home and you will do everything you can to make sure that happens, but you still have not said why you have to rehome him. In the absence of an explanation people make their own assumptions, the dog is older so may have a medical problem that is going to require expensive treatment, he no longer has the energy or exuberance he used to have so the kids have got bored, or is there another reason, a sudden change in living arrangements due to a new job that means you will be working away, illness in the family, something beyond your control, who knows?

There are experienced, loving homes out there waiting, not for every dog, but they are there for a lucky few who really, really need them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a though, but it may be worth contacting this organisation Oldies Club you dont have to hand your dog over to a kennel situation, but keep him in your home until a new one can be found.

Its just more publicity, and you will have some support and your dog will have a safety net.


----------

